# 4th of July Halter



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is a 4th of July Halter I did last night.... (along with the Silver Sheer - man, I was up to 1 am!)

I didn't go out and buy any pretty red, white, & blue ribbons or fringe, so I don't think it came out as nice as it could have... I just used what I had already... :? It could be better.....


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

you are so talented I cant stand it!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I think it's very pretty. Very patriotic. ccasion8:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

KB mamma said:


> you are so talented I cant stand it!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Another winner!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks!!!! :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awsome! It's soooo great!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

"It could be better"??? :shock: It already looks great!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Wow, that's really pretty!
You're very talanted!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Amazing...Like I have said before I can't even sew a button...so to see someone make something as pretty as that with their own two hands just amazes me...

If I had a little girl she would be wearing that dress on the 4th!!!


----------

